# Polycrylic fumes and use



## tupinambisfamiliaris (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm about done with my new enclosure for my blue tegu. I'm coating some spots of exposed 4x4 with water based polycrylic by Minwax. I'm running in to some issues. First is the fumes. My reptile room is relatively small and it's too cold to coat the thing outdoors or in my unfinished basement. I hear any temps below 60 will cause the stuff to bubble. I also probably can't logistically move the cage back out of the room unless I need to move out. I had to break it down a bit to get it in the door of the room. It's not to potent as far as fumes go, but you can tell it's there. Do I need to let the sealant sit for a few weeks to "outgas" before I put the tegu in? How soon after application is it safe to introduce the animal to sealed wood?

So what should I do? I already coated some small areas, but I don't want to cover the thing and expose my three lizards to the fumes if it's going to be harmful. I could wait til Spring to do it when I can open a window and let the room air out. Most of the enclosure is covered with tile and lined with sealed bamboo flooring, so I can get by using it for awhile, I just need to coat the outside for aesthetics. 

I also heard that polycrylic is a temporary seal. Does this mean I'll constantly be having to recoat the small areas of exposed pine (literally a few square inches)? Maybe I'm overthinking this, but I really want to do what's in the best interests of the tegu. He's way too cool to lose to a dumb oversight.


----------



## mis jaksin (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a similar question about it... I want to use a clear sealant in my enclosure. The floor (tray) is stainless steel and goes up 13", the front and sides are glass, but the back and top are wood. The back and top I'd like to clear coat... I have minwax polyacrylic, but not sure if it's safe to use? any other safe clear coats available instead?


----------



## TanMan57 (Feb 10, 2010)

mis jaksin said:


> I have a similar question about it... I want to use a clear sealant in my enclosure. The floor (tray) is stainless steel and goes up 13", the front and sides are glass, but the back and top are wood. The back and top I'd like to clear coat... I have minwax polyacrylic, but not sure if it's safe to use? any other safe clear coats available instead?


Self applied sticky tiles and silicone caulking is what im going to use in the cage im building


----------



## Mr Critter (Feb 10, 2010)

Water based polycrylic is safe to use.But need to let dry for at least a week or two.I dont know about doing it in your rep. room though.I done mine in the basement 60-65 deg. & it came out fine.I prefer to do it when its broke down anyway u can get all edges & nooks & cranies.


----------



## isdrake (Feb 11, 2010)

TanMan57 said:


> Self applied sticky tiles and silicone caulking is what im going to use in the cage im building



Are sticky tiles and silicone safe for large digging claws? Are they hard to remove?

I'm still looking for the best way to seal the floor. And these sticky tiles sounds good. I will have to take a look and see if they exist in Sweden.


----------



## TanMan57 (Feb 15, 2010)

isdrake said:


> TanMan57 said:
> 
> 
> > Self applied sticky tiles and silicone caulking is what im going to use in the cage im building
> ...


Yea they cant get their claws in the tiles they are hard but flexible, plus I will be using substrate on top of the tiles.


----------



## TanMan57 (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh and they are kind of hard to remove but they leave a sticky layer when you do take them off.


----------

